# Hooded or not litter box?



## Smile414 (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi there!

I was wondering, should rabbit litter boxes be hooded, or not? And why would one be better than the other?


----------



## Oceanie (Jun 13, 2020)

Some rabbits prefer hooded and some don't. My bunny, Chamomile, wouldn't go inside her litterbox for a while because she was afraid of confined spaces, and the hood scared her. We simply removed it and she doesn't have any problem now. The entrance was also a little too high for her, so we use a shoebox as a little step she can hop on to get in. I know that some rabbits are okay with hooded litterboxes and it does sometimes work to the owner's advantage, but there are advantages and disadvantages for both.

Reasons to get a hooded litterbox are:
1) It can be used as a hidey-house for the bunny.
2) It gives the rabbit privacy.
3) It's more discrete for the owner, so their hay and feces isn't everywhere.

Reasons to get an unhooded litterbox are:
1) Some rabbits might be scared of the hood, since it would be more confining.
2) It's easier to monitor when you need to change/refill the hay (some rabbits go through all or most of their hay in just 1 day).
3) It can be easier to get inside.

Remember that I've only ever had 1 rabbit, and I haven't had her for very long, so my information may not be completely accurate and could be very different for your situation.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jun 13, 2020)

Another thing to note is that hooded litter boxes can trap odours and can harm your bunny’s respiratory system. I had a hooded litter box but I took the hood off


----------



## Smile414 (Jun 13, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Another thing to note is that hooded litter boxes can trap odours and can harm your bunny’s respiratory system. I had a hooded litter box but I took the hood off



Ok, I’ll keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------



## Smile414 (Jun 13, 2020)

Oceanie said:


> Some rabbits prefer hooded and some don't. My bunny, Chamomile, wouldn't go inside her litterbox for a while because she was afraid of confined spaces, and the hood scared her. We simply removed it and she doesn't have any problem now. The entrance was also a little too high for her, so we use a shoebox as a little step she can hop on to get in. I know that some rabbits are okay with hooded litterboxes and it does sometimes work to the owner's advantage, but there are advantages and disadvantages for both.
> 
> Reasons to get a hooded litterbox are:
> 1) It can be used as a hidey-house for the bunny.
> ...



Ok, thanks! I guess I’ll get a hooded litter box where you can take the hood off too. And then I’ll see which one the bunny might prefer. If I do get a hooded one, I’ll have to clean the litter often. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 13, 2020)

I also don't like the hooded boxes with door flaps because they trap the strong ammonia odor inside. It only takes less than a day for that odor to accumulate. You'd be cleaning it constantly.

I agree that rabbits tend to like more secluded areas to potty, but that can be accomplished without a hooded box. The following photos show boxes that provide an amount of seclusion. The last one also helps for those bunnies that like to dig. It could be used with or without the hay rack.


----------



## Smile414 (Jun 13, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> I also don't like the hooded boxes with door flaps because they trap the strong ammonia odor inside.
> 
> I agree that rabbits tend to like more secluded areas to potty, but that can be accomplished without a hooded box. Both of the following photos show boxes that provide an amount of seclusion. The last one also helps for those bunnies that like to dig. It could be used with or without the hay rack.
> 
> ...



Would removing the door but keeping the hood work? Or would it still trap the smell, and harm the rabbit?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jun 13, 2020)

@Blue eyes 
Are hooded litter boxes still bad without a flap?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jun 13, 2020)

Smile414 said:


> Would removing the door but keeping the hood work? Or would it still trap the smell, and harm the rabbit?


Ah, we had the same question


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 13, 2020)

It depends on how much airflow there is.


----------



## Smile414 (Jun 13, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Ah, we had the same question



Lol yeah


----------



## Diane R (Jun 14, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> @Blue eyes
> Are hooded litter boxes still bad without a flap?


Many bunnies will not go into anything with only one exit. They are prey animals, they don't want to get trapped.


----------

